# David-uchu



## Siog

Hi guys, a Romanian girl I work with keeps calling me with a nickname at the end. I'm wondering what it means. My name is David and she calls me David-uchu. Is it a term for friends?


----------



## irinet

Hi,

David'-*uts*' or David*utsu* is a pet ending, so it means she likes you.


----------



## farscape

I'd say it shows a certain degree of familiarity or friendship and could be a bit of teasing as well 

Not sure about the pet name, I'd rather not bring it up, more like a term of endearment than anything else.

May be a good thing, who knows 

Later,
f.


----------



## jimmyy

It might be that she is calling you Daviduțu which is the diminutive of your name (David). 

It is clear that she likes you (or maybe you are just small :).

Pet names in Romanian as in any other language tend to be different then one's name, like iubi, scumpo... I found a few examples here: Romanian love pet names | Romanian Lessons

In any case it's up to you to decide how to react to that, you could call her as well a more funny Romanian name, or a pet-name...

All the best


----------

